
Front-End Developer Handbook 2018 - yoquan
https://frontendmasters.gitbooks.io/front-end-developer-handbook-2018/
======
yoquan
This was posted a few times but didn't get traction. However, I found
interesting views on several trending topics, so took a risk of reposting.

A quick overview is here: [https://frontendmasters.gitbooks.io/front-end-
developer-hand...](https://frontendmasters.gitbooks.io/front-end-developer-
handbook-2018/2018.html)

------
bryanrasmussen
I like it but aren't we almost done with the target year? How have these
predictions held up.

